# Rot probs!!!



## biothanasis (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been having a problem with my paphs recently. The base of the plant(s), let's say the joint between the roots and the leaves starts to rot and the growth falls off. I haven't detected any pests, only a couple of little flies due to moisture from the medium. I use perlite with some addition of small gravel and bark. The main body of the leaves and the roots are healthy and firm, but due to rotting the plant dies. Does anyone have a clue why this might be happening??? Any solutions?

TVMIA!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2010)

Most times I find the pH of the media is off, allowing bacteria and fungi get a foothold to grow. When was the last time you repotted? I generally add bone meal to the base of the plant to change the pH. You may need to unpot and use something like Dragon's Blood (I think this is the correct name). Then repot into new mix.

Good Luck


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

Are you by chance letting water sit in the crowns? I've lost some plants to rot lately and it's sure hard to stop. A few local growers swear by using hydrogen peroxide to treat plants with bacterial infections and rot. I've been removing affected areas and watering with the hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## etex (Aug 29, 2010)

Peroxide- really?? Wouldn't that hurt the plants and roots, or is there no reaction unless there is an opening in the surface of roots or leaves? Do you dilute the peroxide or use straight?


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been using it straight- the 3% you buy at the local store. Once you open the bottle, it loses it's effectiveness, so I've been told to use it up quickly or buy small bottles if there are only a few plants that need help. Supposedly it gets oxygen to the roots and kills the bacteria. I know it's not hurt my plants. And the local growers that swear by it claim it's the only way they've saved declining plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd recommend Dragon's Blood or yes, peroxide! If I remember I used it full strength, and I don't think you want to dilute any more than 50/50. I'll check back on some old threads, I know this topic has been covered & former member The Lorax turned me on to it, she could explain the whys & hows (as I'm sure others here can do too) , but you know my mind ......


the important part to remember is it can be used!


here it is, pretty much what Candace said. http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5752


----------



## etex (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. Lots of info using our great search engine,too!!


----------



## Carper (Aug 30, 2010)

After having a recent outbreak of erwinia on 3 of my finest plants, I used physan at 2 tspns per gallon and soaked the plant, followed by a sprinkling of cinnamon. I did not remove the rot at this time. I then moved it into the house which has a drier atmosphere for a couple of weeks and the plants are recovering well. After reading the link on hydrogen peroxide, has anyone used this solution periodically to help with oxygen supplies to the plants roots. I was just curious to know whether this would be a good idea for prevention of rot and help with root growth.

Gary 
UK


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey,

Thank you for your replies everyone...!!! I have tried successfully hydrogen peroxide to some of my other plants to treat crown rot. But this is a weird problem. It is not crown rot. More like a base rot. It is the joint between the roots and the base of the plant let's say that gets damaged...I will try to treat this with peroxide to see what will happen! Thank you again!


But do not try peroxide in great amounts on Chiloschista...! Try to avoid it...! Roots are dehydrated sooner or later and die... I've learnt it the hard way...


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2010)

Is the rotted area kind of orange and has a sweet, fermenting smell?

If it has that smell, that is Erwinia (a motile rod bacteria). Although many folks link it to wet soggy conditions, I find it hits heat stressed, dry plants more likely than not, and cooling temperatures with higher humidity reduce the odds of it starting.

I also think there is a nutrition deficiency that helps promote it too. Most frequently the rot starts with new growths or roots trying to rupture past older basal leaves. Rick pointed out the use of bonemeal to raise pH, but it also supplies a boost of phosphate. My summer boosting of Epson salts has also reduced the incidence of erwinia rots in my collection this past summer.

Once it gets a good start, I'm with Rose on the use of Dragon's Blood and cinnamon.


----------

